# More difficult: Diablo vs Hamilton



## BillyGoat (Jan 30, 2006)

Which ride is considered more difficult Mt Diablo or Mt Hamilton? Is there a more difficult ride in the Bay Area besides these two beasts?


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Diablo is the harder climb of the two with a steep section at the very end. Hamilton is somewhat less steep but is a longer ride. Neither is especially difficult assuming one has reasonable base mileage under one's belt.

See the below URL for more data:

http://www.torelli.com/kom/us/data/qryUSCalifornia_1.asp

There are several much steeper climbs in the area, but I'll let others chime in as I haven't done many of those.


----------



## Fr Ted Crilly (Feb 7, 2002)

BillyGoat said:


> Which ride is considered more difficult Mt Diablo or Mt Hamilton? Is there a more difficult ride in the Bay Area besides these two beasts?


I'd say that the west side of Mt Hamilton is a bit tougher - it's not as steep but significantly longer than Diablo. I'd guess the east side is steeper than Diablo, but just to get to that starting point is a good ride. As others have and will mention, there are lots of tougher rides in the Bay area. Bolhman is the toughest I've tried.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I rate Mt Hamilton's west side easier than Diablo's south gate to summit. It's not quite as steep, there is a descent in the middle to break the climb up, and Diablo has a very steep last 1/4 mile to the observatory which Hamilton lacks.

Cool climb comparator:
http://www.actc.org/profiles/index.php


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

BillyGoat said:


> Which ride is considered more difficult Mt Diablo or Mt Hamilton? Is there a more difficult ride in the Bay Area besides these two beasts?


Hamilton is not that hard of a ride. It's long at 20 miles, but it's never steep. I think Diablo is harder from both sides, and the last 100 meter stretch at 18% or whatever it is really puts the sting in the tail.

If you want a more difficult ride, start in Pescadero on the coast and combine Pescadero Road with Alpine Road on a climb up to Skyline. That's a Tour de France quality climb.


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

BillyGoat said:


> Which ride is considered more difficult Mt Diablo or Mt Hamilton? Is there a more difficult ride in the Bay Area besides these two beasts?



I did Hamilton last weekend, long climb but pretty gradual. The top was a bit steeper, and the cold temps at the top made the muscles a bit sore. I do Hicks one a week, short but very steep, I think about 18-19% or so. Its a 20 mile ride round trip from my house.

Sean


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*My vote...*

is the east side of Hamilton. The west side has a mild, consistent grade because they had to haul all the observatory stuff up to the top by horse and carriage in the 1890s.

Diablo is probably tougher than the west side of Hamilton.


----------



## tmanley (Jul 31, 2005)

*Stats on Hick*



smw said:


> I did Hamilton last weekend, long climb but pretty gradual. The top was a bit steeper, and the cold temps at the top made the muscles a bit sore. I do Hicks one a week, short but very steep, I think about 18-19% or so. Its a 20 mile ride round trip from my house.


Hicks is steep, but not that steep. I did it today and the south side registered at a grade of 8.9% (starting at the cattle gate) and the north side at 11%(starting at the hairpin turn after Guadalupe creek). Granted, these are averages, and there are some pitches that are steeper, but both are tough. These numbers were taken from my Polar 720i, so they may not be scientifically accurate.

This page has some good details too: http://www.westernwheelers.org/main/resources/BA_Climbs.html


----------

